# Mesmerize / Fascinate / Showcase with the same model size?



## mails (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello everyone, I want to buy an extended door cover for my Mesmerize. Does the Fascinate one fit the Mesmerize? Thanks~


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Go to amazon.com


----------



## mails (Mar 5, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> Go to amazon.com


Yes, I found http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00479QDU6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A13UIGVLEX8EA9
It's for Fascinate, can I use it on Mesmerize? Thanks.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm 99% sure it will ... lol

The camera & speaker opening are in correct location

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mails (Mar 5, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> I'm 99% sure it will ... lol
> 
> The camera & speaker opening are in correct location
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Thanks, I will try.


----------



## goz (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep it will work

Sent from my awesome sauced Mez


----------

